# Whats in store for Star Trek models for 2013



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Now that the 1/350 Original Enterprise is here I just read an interview Round 2 had earlier this year with a fellow whos big with the licensing of Star Trek merchandise. I noticed when this fellow made mention of the J.J. Abrams Star Trek sequel coming out the interview seemed to end. He did say Hasbro will be doing new Star Trek toys and new Star Trek merchandise both big and small is coming. Do you think Paramount plans or wants a company to make a model kit of the U.S.S. Enterprise from the upcoming Movie. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

Hmm, maybe Hasbro will do a Star Trek/Transformer crossover like they do with Star Wars. A transforming Enterprise...albiet is very cheeeeezy...would be interesting.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy, your still chomping at the bit for a JJPrise eh?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

if anyone knows anything about any company planning to make a kit of the Enterprise. Please let me know


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

SDF-3 said:


> Guy, your still chomping at the bit for a JJPrise eh?


yes, I'd like to see a model of it made. Is that ok with you


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> yes, I'd like to see a model of it made. Is that ok with you


I would like to see one too.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, Now that the 1/350 Original Enterprise is here I just read an interview Round 2 had earlier this year with a fellow whos big with the licensing of Star Trek merchandise. I noticed when this fellow made mention of the J.J. Abrams Star Trek sequel coming out the interview seemed to end. He did say Hasbro will be doing new Star Trek toys and new Star Trek merchandise both big and small is coming. Do you think Paramount plans or wants a company to make a model kit of the U.S.S. Enterprise from the upcoming Movie. Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


Does CBS own the rights to Star Trek and just has Paramount doing the movie?
I'm a little confused on who has the licensing ownership to what . . .

I know there are more then a couple of you guys who could explain it though so I'll sit in the lotus position and wait for the knowledge to flow forth . . .


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> if anyone knows anything about any company planning to make a kit of the Enterprise. Please let me know


I think you are more likely to see either a foreign licensed kit or something along an Arts Asylum assembled JJPrise - which wouldn't be a kit though.

I've been out of the hobby for a couple of years dealing with health issues, nobody has made even a Japanese kit of the JJPrise?

While not my cup of tea, it still seems strange that some Japanese manufacturer hasn't tried to fill that gap. They seem to be on top of that sort of thing.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Before I say this, understand that I am simply passing on information and not beating a dead horse;

Round 2 has the Trek license, due to many factors they cancelled their planned model kit of the 'J.J. Prise', but mainly the incredibly unpopular design elements doomed the project. So, no American model company will be able to do one as long as Round 2 has the license. In light of the popularity and quality of the Star Trek line of Round 2 kits , I will wager you'll live to see the Second Coming of our Lord and Savior before you'll see an American made kit of her.

(Takes cover as he hits the 'Submit' button !)


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

maybe the new ship[ well get destoryed in the next movie and it well be upgraded to the TOS version ?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Before I say this, understand that I am simply passing on information and not beating a dead horse;
> 
> Round 2 has the Trek license, due to many factors they cancelled their planned model kit of the 'J.J. Prise', but mainly the incredibly unpopular design elements doomed the project. So, no American model company will be able to do one as long as Round 2 has the license. In light of the popularity and quality of the Star Trek line of Round 2 kits , I will wager you'll live to see the Second Coming of our Lord and Savior before you'll see an American made kit of her.
> 
> (Takes cover as he hits the 'Submit' button !)


No need to take cover.

You are exactly right. That's why I am a little bit shocked that some Japanese company hasn't decided to fill the gap with a foreign license.

Or even Revell of Germany. 

They did a great job on their 1/600th TOS E!(which I literally only stumbled across the existence of hours ago!)

I haven't seen any buildups of their 1/600th TOS E, but saw a U-Tube video of it being unboxed and it looks like the best version near that size ever created. The only thing I didn't like about the look of the kit was the saddle style supports for the warp pylons. Might be difficult for the seam to remain hidden. Over the years I would expect visible cracks in any putty job to appear.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I have always said that this whole 2009 Star trek Enterprise deal 
had far more intrigue envolved from start to finish than any USS 
Enterprise kit subject in model history, it just dose not make any
sense at all. Every Star Trek main subject from TOS to ST:ENT has 
been produced, everything but this particular version. Why? Was
the design that bad? Really? I would love to see a interest poll 
to see how many folks out there would have picked one up if
it had been produced. 

Heck you may find that even die hard haters of the design would
pick up a kit or two just because it's a Star Trek kit.

fortress


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> No need to take cover.
> 
> You are exactly right. That's why I am a little bit shocked that some Japanese company hasn't decided to fill the gap with a foreign license.
> 
> ...




If one is to ever see the light of day, it will come from an overseas manufacturer, sadly with an inflated price, taxes and tarifs. The next film will take steps closer to reality if there is any hope at all for this kit.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Does CBS own the rights to Star Trek and just has Paramount doing the movie?
> I'm a little confused on who has the licensing ownership to what . . .
> 
> I know there are more then a couple of you guys who could explain it though so I'll sit in the lotus position and wait for the knowledge to flow forth . . .


Then wait no longer, grasshopper. Under the terms of the Viacom "divorce", CBS owns all of the rights for Star Trek on TV, while Paramount owns all of the rights for Star Trek movies. Paramount doesn't have to include CBS in their movie plans, and CBS doesn't have to include Paramount in their TV plans. On the other hand, if CBS wanted to create a TV show set in the JJ-verse, then they would have to strike up a partnership with Paramount. But if CBS wanted to make a Star Trek TV show to follow Captain Riker and the crew of the U.S.S. Titan, for example, they don't need to bother to pick up the phone and call Paramount. They can just go for it.



Ductapeforever said:


> Before I say this, understand that I am simply passing on information and not beating a dead horse;
> 
> Round 2 has the Trek license, due to many factors they cancelled their planned model kit of the 'J.J. Prise', but mainly the incredibly unpopular design elements doomed the project. So, no American model company will be able to do one as long as Round 2 has the license. In light of the popularity and quality of the Star Trek line of Round 2 kits , I will wager you'll live to see the Second Coming of our Lord and Savior before you'll see an American made kit of her.
> 
> (Takes cover as he hits the 'Submit' button !)


There's a couple of problems with your post. First, the umbrella license that Round 2 holds for Star Trek includes everything EXCEPT the new movies. The new movies must be licensed separately. When Round 2 abandoned their kit, they allowed the license for the new movie to lapse. So, the license for the upcoming sequel is up for grabs at the moment. Anyone could grab it, for the right price. This could become a situation not unlike the past, when AMT/Ertl had all the Trek stuff except Voyager, which went to Monogram.

Second, the critical response to the design was not the main reason Round 2 abandoned the project. You're letting your personal feelings get in the way of your journalistic integrity. :tongue:

Seriously, though, the TRUE reason the project was abandoned was because of a series of unexpected complications that inevitably led to a series of delays. Round 2 realized that by the time they got their kit out, their movie license would be nearly expired, and they didn't want to renew because the kit wouldn't hit the store shelves until WELL past the release of the movie, not only to theaters, but also to home video.

However, considering how far along this project was at the time it was abandoned, it's possible they could pick up the license for the sequel and get the kit out with relatively little effort. Unfortunately, the world of model kits and movie licenses has changed radically in the last few years. No one wants to take a chance on a movie license anymore. Too much risk. Just look at Avatar. The most successful movie in human history and not a single officially licensed kit to be found.


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with the design of the JJ Enterprise. It looked and still looks great. This movie is basicaly an introduction of Star Trek to a new generation, period. If there was any protest, I'm pretty sure it didn't came from that side. Don't get me wrong, I'm 45, I also grew up with TOS. But at the same time I have an open mind if it comes to renewal, where others say "Don't you touch my nostalgia". And if a new design is REALLY bad, I'll leave it for what it is and move on. But that just isn't the case with the new Star Trek designs.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> yes, I'd like to see a model of it made. Is that ok with you


I meant that in a joking way Guy, hence the smiley face. Don't be so quick to be sarcastic. If I wanted to be, I could say you open the same thread about the same subject over and over, but I didn't. Oh yeah I just did.:wave:

BTW Guy, if you go to federationmodels.com, then go to misc models, you'll see this Reconstitutioned Enterprise.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

SDF-3 said:


> I meant that in a joking way Guy, hence the smiley face. Don't be so quick to be sarcastic. If I wanted to be, I could say you open the same thread about the same subject over and over, but I didn't. Oh yeah I just did.:wave:
> 
> BTW Guy, if you go to federationmodels.com, then go to misc models, you'll see this Reconstitutioned Enterprise.


My enthusiam was killed for that model with all the problems that happened getting it out. I'd still like a model of it but the enthusiam is not nearly as it was. I saw they are planning merchandise for the next movie so I thought maybe someone would pick up the rights and do a model kit maybe. I'm not going to worry about it. If its made as a model than great and yes it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Jiver said:


> There's nothing wrong with the design of the JJ Enterprise. It looked and still looks great. This movie is basicaly an introduction of Star Trek to a new generation, period. If there was any protest, I'm pretty sure it didn't came from that side. Don't get me wrong, I'm 45, I also grew up with TOS. But at the same time I have an open mind if it comes to renewal, where others say "Don't you touch my nostalgia". And if a new design is REALLY bad, I'll leave it for what it is and move on. But that just isn't the case with the new Star Trek designs.


The JJ Enterprise design is very polarizing to say the least. As such, I would caution stating opinion as fact. The design just doesn't work for some people and others are ok with it.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> My enthusiam was killed for that model with all the problems that happened getting it out. I'd still like a model of it but the enthusiam is not nearly as it was. I saw they are planning merchandise for the next movie so I thought maybe someone would pick up the rights and do a model kit maybe. I'm not going to worry about it. If its made as a model than great and yes it will be a pleasant surprise.


Well go to the website I put in my other post. It is 2500 scale I think, but it is a JJPrise


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

SDF-3 said:


> Well go to the website I put in my other post. It is 2500 scale I think, but it is a JJPrise


I know about that one. They were supposed to do a 14 inch Resin kit of it but that seems to have been scrapped. And that would have been a nice size for it too.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The licensing of JJTrek seems to be a mixed bag at best, with apparently more losers than winners. And with modeling having a greater percentage of hardcore fans than other areas, and as polarizing as the ship is (as mentioned above; pencil me into the side that despises that ship with every fiber of my being), it's pretty easy to come to the conclusion that a large size kit of that particular subject wouldn't give a very good ROI, especially when compared to the TOS E 1/350.

A kit we've been desperately wanting for over forty years will likely sell pretty well at the price of around a hundred bucks.

A kit of the JJPrise, which is around 50/50 on the "love it/hate it" ratio, would have to be pretty damn cheap to be worth the investment, and the kit they were planning was probably going to be in the forty to fifty dollar range, which is probably about fifteen to twenty dollars too much.

Better to just drop the whole thing.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

if they made a kit of the JJ Enterprise, I'd buy one.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

How can you make a scale model of something that has no scale? If the designers didn't put even that much thought and effort into it, how can it be worth either study or an attempt at making a model.

M.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Like the Klingon Bird-of-Prey, you would just put out a foot-long model, and let the modelers debate what the scale is!

"It's 1/1000 scale!"

"No! It's 1/2500!"

And so on...


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

drmcoy said:


> if they made a kit of the JJ Enterprise, I'd buy one.


Me to!


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

MGagen said:


> How can you make a scale model of something that has no scale? If the designers didn't put even that much thought and effort into it, how can it be worth either study or an attempt at making a model.
> 
> M.


I watched the special features on the JJ Trek and they rendered all the ships at 1:1 scale, and further explained the scale in relation to TOS Ent was about twice as long. Man at 1:350 it'd be around 6ft long! BTW, they also said it took 24 hrs for the computer to render a single frame of film at that size (for the Romulan ship anyway)!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

While some people might indeed like the asthetic look of the the ship(not one of them, but to each their own) from a model engineering standpoint I would be very concerned with the weight of the pylons attached to the very very thin rear of the secondary hull.

Apparently R2 must have thought the engineering was doable though if they got as far along in the production stage as some of you have said.

It seems to me that some garage kit manufacturer making a resin version would be even more problematic though, structural strength wise. 
I still remember the disturbing pics of the UnObtainium Drooperprises.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Come On Moebius!!!*

There's a couple of problems with your post. First, the umbrella license that Round 2 holds for Star Trek includes everything EXCEPT the new movies. The new movies must be licensed separately. When Round 2 abandoned their kit, they allowed the license for the new movie to lapse. So, the license for the upcoming sequel is up for grabs at the moment. Anyone could grab it, for the right price. This could become a situation not unlike the past, when AMT/Ertl had all the Trek stuff except Voyager, which went to Monogram.

If Round 2 doesn't want to do it then come on Moebius!!!!!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

While I do want a JJprise model kit, even though I only kinda like the design, I would LOVE a model of the Kelvin. That ship is just sexy and still feels TOSish while at the same time feeling modern.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

PixelMagic said:


> While I do want a JJprise model kit, even though I only kinda like the design, I would LOVE a model of the Kelvin. That ship is just sexy and still feels TOSish while at the same time feeling modern.


I totally agree. See, this is why I don't buy the nostagia stuff. The Kelvin has lots of fans. I think the Enterprise would have been a more successful design (IMHO) if it shared more of its aesthetic with the Kelvin, which, to me, looks much more functional and better proportioned.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The Kelvin has just about as many issues as the JJPrise. so be careful how much you push that line of argument...


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, it's all subjective, of course. It's just been my observation that folks are far more accepting of the Kelvin than the JJPrise, so I don't believe its just because people aren't open to new designs that they don't like the JJPrise. Your observations may differ, of course.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The details of the Kelvin don't indicate a ship that's pre-TOS. For one thing, it's the size of a Galaxy class starship, during a time when a Constitution class starship was the biggest thing they could hope to crank out. And it only gets worse from there the more you dig.

At best, it's from an alternate timeline formed when Archer failed to stop the Temporal Cold War, as opposed to the mainline Star Trek universe where he succeeded.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Forget the JJ-Prise I want to see that 1/350th K'Tinga that got cancelled. Time we had a big bad guys ship for a change.

And it would match PL's 1/350th refit too.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

SUNGOD said:


> Forget the JJ-Prise I want to see that 1/350th K'Tinga that got cancelled. Time we had a big bad guys ship for a change.
> 
> And it would match PL's 1/350th refit too.


Oooh, I'd love a 350-K'tinga. So much delicious detail...

... but I still want a JJ-prise. (dodges thrown bricks)


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Forget the JJ-Prise I want to see that 1/350th K'Tinga that got cancelled. Time we had a big bad guys ship for a change.
> 
> And it would match PL's 1/350th refit too.


Oh man, 1/350 K'Tinga definitely. 

I am working on the the original AMT issue right now. Nice kit but just too small for me to be completely happy with. The K'tinga is just loaded with gobs of surface detail that would be waaay cool at 350 scale. Of course, enemy ships like the Cylon Basestar/raider, SW Death Star don't seem to sell as well as their good guy counterparts.

I can appreciate those who want a JJ-Prise. I've always wanted a STTMP travel pod model with full exterior and interior lighting (seriously) which I doubt is on any manufacturer's radar screen.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Oh man, 1/350 K'Tinga definitely.
> 
> I am working on the the original AMT issue right now. Nice kit but just too small for me to be completely happy with. The K'tinga is just loaded with gobs of surface detail that would be waaay cool at 350 scale. Of course, enemy ships like the Cylon Basestar/raider, SW Death Star don't seem to sell as well as their good guy counterparts.
> 
> I can appreciate those who want a JJ-Prise. I've always wanted a STTMP travel pod model with full exterior and interior lighting (seriously) which I doubt is on any manufacturer's radar screen.





Yes there's some beautiful surface detail on the K'Tinga. I'm not sure whether that's true about enemy ships not selling as well as the good guy counterparts though.

Don't forget that Death Star AMT produced was pretty bad with hardly any good detail. 

Let's also not forget that nobody produced the standard Tie Fighter for years.....most probably because some model company executive didn't understand that not all spaceships have to look like aircraft for people to like them (like an X wing). Now we have loads of standard Tie Fighters. 2 from Fine molds, 1 from AMT (double kit) and Revell have just recently issued a larger one. So I think the bad guys ships do sell just as well as the good guys it's just they often have more quirky designs which some model company executives don't think will sell.....but I think they're wrong.

In fact I bet a lot of people prefer the bad guy ships. The K'Tinga's probably my favourite Trek ship.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> So I think the bad guys ships do sell just as well as the good guys it's just they often have more quirky designs which some model company executives don't think will sell.....but I think they're wrong.
> 
> In fact I bet a lot of people prefer the bad guy ships. The K'Tinga's probably my favourite Trek ship.


I thought that might be possible too, but John Lester of Starship modeller once indicated that, as far as his store goes, the good guy ships always sell considerably better than the adversary ships. Can't remember the ratio, but I do remember being surprised it was a large a difference as it was...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Sparky said:


> I've always wanted a STTMP travel pod model with full exterior and interior lighting (seriously) which I doubt is on any manufacturer's radar screen.


Y'know, as a start, you could apply some sheet plastic to this pattern: http://www.homespunmagixx.com/downloads/travelpod.v1.1.pdf


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Y'know, as a start, you could apply some sheet plastic to this pattern: http://www.homespunmagixx.com/downloads/travelpod.v1.1.pdf


Thanks for the link to that pattern. Thinking I could scale it up and give your suggestion a try. Certainly would be inexpensive to attempt.

Saw a wood one one EBay, too bad it isn't plastic. 10" would be really nice: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Travel-Pod-...397?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4eb84d5


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dr. Brad said:


> I thought that might be possible too, but John Lester of Starship modeller once indicated that, as far as his store goes, the good guy ships always sell considerably better than the adversary ships. Can't remember the ratio, but I do remember being surprised it was a large a difference as it was...



Maybe it all depends on what tv show or film it is. I know I'm biased but if the 1/350th OS Enterprise sells in good numbers (plus the refit) then surely what self respecting Trek fan is not going to buy a highly detailed large K'Tinga? There must be more than a few thousand fans of such a famous ship.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe it all depends on what tv show or film it is. I know I'm biased but if the 1/350th OS Enterprise sells in good numbers (plus the refit) then surely what self respecting Trek fan is not going to buy a highly detailed large K'Tinga? There must be more than a few thousand fans of such a famous ship.


SUNGOD: Looks like a resin 1/350 K'tinga can be had for $300. Clear parts for lighting and optional vinyl painting masks available. I'd sure like to hear if someone on the forums has purchased one of these kits. http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=39069

Example of one of these kits built: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=45009
Nice!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> I thought that might be possible too, but John Lester of Starship modeller once indicated that, as far as his store goes, the good guy ships always sell considerably better than the adversary ships. Can't remember the ratio, but I do remember being surprised it was a large a difference as it was...


Yes, but I'm willing to bet the cost of producing either a 1/350th TOS D-7 or KTinga would be tremendously less then the cost of producing the big TOS-E.

They could probably sell either kits at half to three quarters the price of the TOS E and still make a tremendously higher profit margin then on the TOS E.

So they wouldn't need to sell anywhere near as many units to still make a handsome profit.



I don't know about how far they got along on the development of their 1/350th Ktinga, or the accuracy of their 1/537th scale version to comment, but ...

Heck, since R2 has retooled and accuratized their TOS 1/650 scale D-7 most of the work for a 1/350th scale model is already done!
Unlike the TOS E, the TOS D-7 design is so structurally sound I don't think upscaling the kit would take much re-engineering of the parts at all.

I would like to see cut-out portals that match the size and placement of the TOS D-7 filming miniature's decals with clear plastic inserts to be inserted from behind though.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I've always wanted a STTMP travel pod model with full exterior and interior lighting (seriously) which I doubt is on any manufacturer's radar screen.


Oh yeah, that would be awesome. In fact, I'd love a "shuttlecraft series" with full interiors.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sparky said:


> SUNGOD: Looks like a resin 1/350 K'tinga can be had for $300. Clear parts for lighting and optional vinyl painting masks available. I'd sure like to hear if someone on the forums has purchased one of these kits. http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=39069
> 
> Example of one of these kits built: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=45009
> Nice!






I think that's the one I've seen before. Very nice but unfortunately it's resin and not plastic.

It shows how much presence the K'Tinga has though. I know not everybody prefers the K'Tinga to the D7 but I think they took a nice design and made it look truly awesome with all that extra detail.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> Oh yeah, that would be awesome. In fact, I'd love a "shuttlecraft series" with full interiors.


Somebody made a resin STTMP shuttlepod way back. I remember seeing ads for it in old Sci-Fi Modeler books. The same guy made worker pods with the arms as well.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, now we all have our 1/350 TOS Enterprise kits,can we ask R2 to produce a 1/350 K'Tinga or Reliant? Please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

You mean the travel pod that Kirk used in TMP? or the wedge-shaped shuttle, like Spock's ride?


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

cireskul said:


> OK, now we all have our 1/350 TOS Enterprise kits,can we ask R2 to produce a 1/350 K'Tinga or Reliant? Please. :thumbsup:


Why stop there? You know you want a 1/350 Spacedock...


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like to see a Kelvin-prise, or a Baton Rouge saucer atop the NX-01 refit secondary hull.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sparky said:


> Thanks for the link to that pattern. Thinking I could scale it up and give your suggestion a try. Certainly would be inexpensive to attempt.
> 
> Saw a wood one one EBay, too bad it isn't plastic. 10" would be really nice: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Travel-Pod-...397?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ad4eb84d5


I just might try this one; I have a sheet of plastic from an bathtub overlay installation.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

If we're talking Big kits, I'd love a 1/1000 E-D.

Rob


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

^ What he said.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Oh yeah, I'd love a 1/1000 D or E!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I think that a 1/350 reliant would be a logical choice for the simple reason that RC2 already has a 1/350 refit,....the saucer and nacelles of the refit are virtually the same as the RELIANT SO ALL THEY WOULD HAVE TO DO IS MODIFY THE A SET OF MOLDS AND ADD THE ROLLBAR*
*by doing it that way it would be "cost effective"*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's _all _they'd have to do, eh?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

RMC said:


> *I think that a 1/350 reliant would be a logical choice for the simple reason that RC2 already has a 1/350 refit,....the saucer and nacelles of the refit are virtually the same as the RELIANT SO ALL THEY WOULD HAVE TO DO IS MODIFY THE A SET OF MOLDS AND ADD THE ROLLBAR*
> *by doing it that way it would be "cost effective"*




All bold text is the internets version of yelling !


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carl_G said:


> You mean the travel pod that Kirk used in TMP? or the wedge-shaped shuttle, like Spock's ride?


The Travel pod.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> All bold text is the internets version of yelling !


No, all caps is yelling, all bold is just being really emphatic and slightly annoying.


----------



## trekman1017 (Apr 24, 2012)

It would be great if round 2 got the Voyager license and started popping those out. Or maybe a 1/350 Defiant


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sparky said:


> I've always wanted a STTMP travel pod model with full exterior and interior lighting (seriously) which I doubt is on any manufacturer's radar screen.



I don't know what scale you want it in, but I found a reference with some excellent info on the model I had remembered.

I had to pull this one from the deep dark recesses of my jumbled up cranium, was especially hard to find as I only remembered it in skimming through a magazine several years ago and didn't think twice about it at the time.

Here's the info:
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/TravelPodPage.htm

Don't know how easy it will be to find one, but at least you now have some solid info to go on.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I don't know what scale you want it in, but I found a reference with some excellent info on the model I had remembered.
> 
> I had to pull this one from the deep dark recesses of my jumbled up cranium, was especially hard to find as I only remembered it in skimming through a magazine several years ago and didn't think twice about it at the time.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty nice. In my mind's eye though I would like to have one with a detailed interior, full interior/exterior lighting (including the "wrap around headlights"), and be 6" to 7" in length. Maybe even Kirk and Scotty figures. It will very likely never happen but one can dream.

The 350 refit, the AMT Vulcan shuttle, a travel pod, and a 350 K'Tinga (hopefully this really will happen :thumbsup would make a pretty sweet TMP theme display to me.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Sparky said:


> Looks pretty nice. In my mind's eye though I would like to have one with a detailed interior, full interior/exterior lighting (including the "wrap around headlights"), and be 6" to 7" in length. Maybe even Kirk and Scotty figures. It will very likely never happen but one can dream.
> 
> The 350 refit, the AMT Vulcan shuttle, a travel pod, and a 350 K'Tinga (hopefully this really will happen :thumbsup would make a pretty sweet TMP theme display to me.


I don't think it's likely a new one will come out soon.

If you can find one you can probably buy some RTV and make a copy you can hollow out.

Check out Smooth-on.com. They've got everything you would need plus a ton of how to information on molding.

Of course, the difficult trick is finding one of the original kits to modify in the first place . . .


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe McQuarrie's designs could get some love.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Caps*

*i thought it was all caps meant yelling,...lol !*


ductapeforever said:


> all bold text is the internets version of yelling !


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

publiusr said:


> Maybe McQuarrie's designs could get some love.



McQuarrie?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Ralph McQuarrie, the famed designer for Star Wars, did a number of pre-production designs for the "New" Enterprise to be used in Star Trek Phase II. I for one was never fond of his designs for the big E.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nautilusnut said:


> Ralph McQuarrie, the famed designer for Star Wars, did a number of pre-production designs for the "New" Enterprise to be used in Star Trek Phase II. I for one was never fond of his designs for the big E.


Eeew.

Now I remember the artwork, if not the artist.

I think I saw that in Starlog and a couple of lesser known sci-fi mags in the late 70's. I believe very early on, when they had decided to start considering going to a movie instead of a new series, that was thrown out as a possible new Enterprise for an upcoming movie.

I didn't like the design at all. Not as a Enterprise at least.

The guy looks to be a talented artist, but to me it never really looked like it belonged in the Trek universe.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> ...it never really looked like it belonged in the Trek universe.


But it did appear, in TSFS spacedock.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Hopefully the re-vamped TOS bridge will sell well. I would love to see TMP/TWOK Bridge done, then maybe TNG in the future.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

robn1 said:


> But it did appear, in TSFS spacedock.


It was also in the Next Generation episode, Unification 1 as one of the spaceships in the junkyard.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

nautilusnut said:


> Ralph McQuarrie, the famed designer for Star Wars, did a number of pre-production designs for the "New" Enterprise to be used in Star Trek Phase II. I for one was never fond of his designs for the big E.


Actually, it was designed for a proposed movie Star Trek: Planet of the Titans.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5eLsNE4sJs3X2ABSsw9xA&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.eWU


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Opus Penguin said:


> Hopefully the re-vamped TOS bridge will sell well. I would love to see TMP/TWOK Bridge done, then maybe TNG in the future.


Twok bridge would be awesome


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Its Official Revell/Germany is doing a model kit of the JJ Abrams USS Enterprise for 2013 in 1/500 scale!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

robn1 said:


> But it did appear, in TSFS spacedock.





kenlee said:


> It was also in the Next Generation episode, Unification 1 as one of the spaceships in the junkyard.



*SO IT IS FILMED, SO IT IS CANON!* :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Its Official Revell/Germany is doing a model kit of the JJ Abrams USS Enterprise for 2013 in 1/500 scale!


Which makes it how big???


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Which makes it how big???


If they follow it's original intended length of 1200ft, it will be about 2.4ft. long.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I had one of the models for the ENTERPRISE on order but today I got e-mail saying the order was not going to be filled. why I don't know, but not I'll never have one of the 1701 to hang with my CYLON RADERS that I have next to my CYLONE BASESTARS I have hanging.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> If they follow it's original intended length of 1200ft, it will be about 2.4ft. long.


"My God, that's a big ship."


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The length of the model is anyones guess, a standard length has never been settled upon for the fictional ship. If I were you guys I wouldn't bet on it being much if any larger than their TOS Enterprise. Expect 18 - 22 inches long at best guess,......maybe SMALLER ! We'll see in a few months.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> The length of the model is anyones guess, a standard length has never been settled upon for the fictional ship. If I were you guys I wouldn't bet on it being much if any larger than their TOS Enterprise. Expect 18 - 22 inches long at best guess,......maybe SMALLER ! We'll see in a few months.


Duc any closer to your Big E guide


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Depending on which set of measurements they use, it might be able to double as a coffee table.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

This site, http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/new_enterprise_comment.htm , has an interesting commentary on the "true" size of the Enterprise (starts at the middle of the page). There's also a chart showing the ship in 3 different sizes, exactly as large as the refit, slightly larger then the refit (original design size), and the final size given on the Blu-Ray release which is slightly larger then the Enterprise D!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> Duc any closer to your Big E guide




Health issues have delayed things quite a bit. Battling stage 2 cancer, responding well but not dealing with chemo well. I'm a stubbon old buzzard, not going quietly into that good-night ! Not yet....I have a hellof a model stash to work down first.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Health issues have delayed things quite a bit. Battling stage 2 cancer, responding well but not dealing with chemo well. I'm a stubbon old buzzard, not going quietly into that good-night ! Not yet....I have a hellof a model stash to work down first.


sorry to hear that. get well soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The JJPrise is as ugly as it is plain. Just like the lens flares. People hated them and what does JJ say? They will have lens flares in the new movie. The bridge is bright enough without the flares but like the ugly JJPrise, that's just too bad. It's JJ's movie and he's in charge.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The proof will be in how many units get sold.

By way of comparison, Entertainment Earth still has the Playmates version in stock, and has marked them down to around ten bucks. Not the mark of a coveted collectible.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

In that comparison image the TNG 1701D now looks _really_ nice.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> In that comparison image the TNG 1701D now looks _really_ nice.


That's debatable.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ I'm am trying to adhere to the sentiment of not saying anything disparaging about JJ'-Trek or the "hero" ship that's featured in it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> ^^ I'm am trying to adhere to the sentiment of not saying anything disparaging about JJ'-Trek or the "hero" ship that's featured in it.


Ah. In that case, I support your effort. :thumbsup:


----------

